# Creating The Black Woods 2008 Videos



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Click here to see the Official 2008 Production thread for The Black Woods if you haven't followed along!

We do a video series each year of what goes into our haunt and what goes on behind-the-scenes. It's a BLAST and we're the first people to ever really do this so it's very exciting! The videos get better and better every year and I see this year LOTS of people are posting videos so I think it's starting to catch on! 

Click above each video to watch in HD! [Highly recommended!]































The final video of all the scares from this year will be up tomorrow or Tuesday, so I'll post it here when it's up!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Scare video is uploading to YouTube now!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Here it is FINALLY!
The full video of good scares and hilarious reactions from 2008!
Click the title to watch it in HD! (Highly recommended!)


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good work Eric..
lots of screamers haha


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I love these! I hope you submit them for the DVD!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I definitely will submit them for the DVD!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks like you had tooo much fun with the cleanup. lol


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Haha right? x]


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

EwithNoK...Excellent job as always.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job!


----------

